# Video: İşgal Evi Nedir ? ( What is squat ? )



## Matt Derrick (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Matt Derrick (May 14, 2014)

Unfortunately the majority of this video is in turkish (i think?) with no translations. There are two people in the middle that are speaking english, so if you want to check that out, it starts at 4:00 and goes until 6:30.


----------

